# Haunted Tents 2014



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

Well a year of building. A month to set up, and 2000 visitors later and heres the final product. I should note here that do to the sound effects in one of the displays You Tube has blocked viewing the video on hand held or Mobile devices. So if your having trouble getting this video to play on your cell phone, or tablet that's why....


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty amazing!
You should be very proud of you efforts


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow, that's one impressive haunt! Tons of detail and it all looks fabulous. Congrats to you and anyone else who had a hand in putting this display together.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I guess I should go back and watch the set up videos...I swear this haunt looks like it stretches on and on! There are so many details and so many good choices. Very well done!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow! Awesome work, ramath. I especially liked your use of sound fx and music. Very effective


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy BOO! What a Boss set up! I am sure you would have screams from me at least in the corn and where there were spiders! How big was your set up area?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

Hairazor said:


> Holy BOO! What a Boss set up! I am sure you would have screams from me at least in the corn and where there were spiders! How big was your set up area?


just a little over 2300 sq feet for the haunt..... this year was are largest maze ever we ended up with 294 feet of maze which hid the 14 different displays


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Ram, I am blown away by the level of detail and how seamlessly everything goes together. Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

it really helps to have a camera that can capture every thing at night ,,, my old camera never even came close to showing off the haunt at night


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

love it!!!


----------

